# nie and residency done



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

I got my nie a couple of weeks ago, form was ex15
did my residency tuesday this week, it was so easy, and i was gobsmacked because they gave me my card straight away, so job done that was ex18 form 
I am now officially a resident here only one more job to do and that is to register with a doctor, so nearly all done woohoo. A friend came with me and even she was surprised at how quick and straight forward it was.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

great news... what income etc did you have to show


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

I took in, letters and p60s from all my pensions and bank statements but they didnt look at the bank statements at all. just the letters from the pru, my army pension and state pension. I was dreading this but it was so unreal and quick.


----------



## cyclequeen (Oct 5, 2012)

Wow I'm amazed it was that easy, what part of Spain are you in?? I am in La Linea, next to Gibraltar, we went with our Spanish friend & even with her help found it difficult!! They have asked for proof of income, as we have only just started our pensions we don't really have much to show them as only a couple of payments gone in, we have our savings don't know if they count that?? They have also asked for everything, documents from the pru etc, all to be translated into Spanish!!!
It seems that it makes a difference what part of Spain you are in, they also asked for an S121 which I understand is obsolete, we have the current S1 with us, so any advice would be appreciated please


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

cyclequeen said:


> Wow I'm amazed it was that easy, what part of Spain are you in?? I am in La Linea, next to Gibraltar, we went with our Spanish friend & even with her help found it difficult!! They have asked for proof of income, as we have only just started our pensions we don't really have much to show them as only a couple of payments gone in, we have our savings don't know if they count that?? They have also asked for everything, documents from the pru etc, all to be translated into Spanish!!!
> It seems that it makes a difference what part of Spain you are in, they also asked for an S121 which I understand is obsolete, we have the current S1 with us, so any advice would be appreciated please


Do you mean E121? I don't recall ever hearing of an S121.

I contacted the consulate about EHIC, S1's etc recently and they informed me that the old 'E' forms are being phased out across Europe and whilst the UK has already done this, many other countries haven't. 

Apparently there is a date (2014?) by which all countries have to have phased them out.


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

you only need the s1, thats what I had, and no spanish translation at all, just show them your letter from the pensions office at newcastle. there is an s121 but you dont need that its just the s1. Fortunately the girl at the torre del mar where I went speaks english and reads english,. as far as your income goes, maybe show you have savings but you should only need the pensions proofs.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

carolleb said:


> you only need the s1, thats what I had, and no spanish translation at all, just show them your letter from the pensions office at newcastle. there is an s121 but you dont need that its just the s1. Fortunately the girl at the torre del mar where I went speaks english and reads english,. as far as your income goes, maybe show you have savings but you should only need the pensions proofs.


I don't think soooo ......!


----------



## JaneyO (Sep 24, 2012)

carolleb said:


> I got my nie a couple of weeks ago, form was ex15
> did my residency tuesday this week, it was so easy, and i was gobsmacked because they gave me my card straight away, so job done that was ex18 form
> I am now officially a resident here only one more job to do and that is to register with a doctor, so nearly all done woohoo. A friend came with me and even she was surprised at how quick and straight forward it was.


Good news! YOu say you got your 'card' straight away for the residency permit, was this really a wallet sized card or the A4 green paper? My friend tried to swap her paper for a card version today and the local police station said there have been no cards for 2 years the thing doesn't exist!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

The card is not now normally given UNLESS you are a non-eu citizen. For example my suegra is us citizen and she was given a card instead of the green sheet. That was in Jaén but much depends, as usual, on where you go.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> The card is not now normally given UNLESS you are a non-eu citizen. For example my suegra is us citizen and she was given a card instead of the green sheet. That was in Jaén but much depends, as usual, on where you go.


that has changed Baldi - I know a lot of EU citizens with cards - they're not the same as the non-EU ones though - no photo & a total waste of space

but at least it's only a little space now.........


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> that has changed Baldi - I know a lot of EU citizens with cards - they're not the same as the non-EU ones though - no photo & a total waste of space
> 
> but at least it's only a little space now.........


Yes, ours are credit card sized, green and laminated on one side. Mine causes much amusement if I ever show it to my students :lol:


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

yes mine is too, but got it laminated all over as I thought it would get a bit tatty if I left it like that.


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

JaneyO said:


> Good news! YOu say you got your 'card' straight away for the residency permit, was this really a wallet sized card or the A4 green paper? My friend tried to swap her paper for a card version today and the local police station said there have been no cards for 2 years the thing doesn't exist!


Yes it does exist because that is what they gave me last thursday, like credit card, green and its rubbish to say it does not exist


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> The card is not now normally given UNLESS you are a non-eu citizen. For example my suegra is us citizen and she was given a card instead of the green sheet. That was in Jaén but much depends, as usual, on where you go.


I picked up my card yesterday and am officially a legal resident/immigrant in Spain. Break out the Cava!!!!!!


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Congratulatorias on becoming another emigrant on Spain!!


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

carolleb said:


> yes mine is too, but got it laminated all over as I thought it would get a bit tatty if I left it like that.


When I said I would laminate mine all over, the lady at the Police station said that would invalidate it!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Yes it does exist but it is a fairly recent addition. We don't have one but have residency but our 3 yr old son does have one as he got his later than ours. Laminating is sensible which is why the <Spanish will deem it unacceptable because they didn't think of it first. If they had they would have been able to charge for it so they will be a bit miffed....


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*residency*



agua642 said:


> Congratulatorias on becoming another emigrant on Spain!!


Thank you


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

jerry does it really cause a problem laminating it


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

extranjero said:


> When I said I would laminate mine all over, the lady at the Police station said that would invalidate it!


That is ridiculous saying that, surely its better and keeps it clean and in one piece for gods sake.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

carolleb said:


> That is ridiculous saying that, surely its better and keeps it clean and in one piece for gods sake.


I was told the same thing about my A4 green sheet - but I laminated it anyway!


[gosh, what a rebel!]


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*lol*

Then we are both rebels yeehaw who cares eh


----------



## JaneyO (Sep 24, 2012)

carolleb said:


> That is ridiculous saying that, surely its better and keeps it clean and in one piece for gods sake.


My friend laminated his A4 green paper becasue it was starting to get tatty, he had to show it to the police and they said the laminating was illegal and invalidated the certificate, crazy!


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

JaneyO said:


> My friend laminated his A4 green paper becasue it was starting to get tatty, he had to show it to the police and they said the laminating was illegal and invalidated the certificate, crazy!


Oh dear, guess I will just have to get it unlaminated if thats possible what a stupid rule that is.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

What we did was to make copies of ours and keep the original safe in a folder with all our other originals. The majority of funcionarios quite happily accept the copy but if they don't, we have the folder with the originals with us. We haven't (YET) had to support the copy with the original. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## JaneyO (Sep 24, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> What we did was to make copies of ours and keep the original safe in a folder with all our other originals. The majority of funcionarios quite happily accept the copy but if they don't, we have the folder with the originals with us. We haven't (YET) had to support the copy with the original. :fingerscrossed:


Yes that's the answer really we did the same, you would have to have very good eyesight to distinguish the original from a good colour photocopy.


----------



## cyclequeen (Oct 5, 2012)

carolleb said:


> you only need the s1, thats what I had, and no spanish translation at all, just show them your letter from the pensions office at newcastle. there is an s121 but you dont need that its just the s1. Fortunately the girl at the torre del mar where I went speaks english and reads english,. as far as your income goes, maybe show you have savings but you should only need the pensions proofs.


Oh problem is we are not pension age yet, hubby is 3 years off me 10 thanks to recent changes to womens pension ages. So I don't have the letter from Newcastle you mention, so of course they will probably look more closely at us to make sure we can support ourselves. I understand this & agree it is right, just wonder how we go about it as our private pensions are very small & won't show as enough for us to live on. I'ts the savings we have & the fact that my husbands pension comes in very soon that we will be living on. If anyone has had a similar problem I would be interested to know the outcome please.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

cyclequeen said:


> Oh problem is we are not pension age yet, hubby is 3 years off me 10 thanks to recent changes to womens pension ages. So I don't have the letter from Newcastle you mention, so of course they will probably look more closely at us to make sure we can support ourselves. I understand this & agree it is right, just wonder how we go about it as our private pensions are very small & won't show as enough for us to live on. I'ts the savings we have & the fact that my husbands pension comes in very soon that we will be living on. If anyone has had a similar problem I would be interested to know the outcome please.:fingerscrossed:


they don't ask for a huge amount of money

it does seem to vary a bit in different offices, but if you have +/- 6000€ per person in savings that should be more than enough - it has to be in a Spanish bank account - or, if you are coming over before you move, open a non-resident account & start transferring money over on a monthly basis - +/- 625 per person should be enough (you don't have to leave it there - you can use it )

if you are working until you come over then get in touch with the Overseas Healthcare team at the DWP & see if you qualify for S1s - that will give you access to Spanish healthcare for up to 2.5 years depending on the level of NI contributions you have made


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> they don't ask for a huge amount of money
> 
> it does seem to vary a bit in different offices, but if you have +/- 6000€ per person in savings that should be more than enough - it has to be in a Spanish bank account - or, if you are coming over before you move, open a non-resident account & start transferring money over on a monthly basis - +/- 625 per person should be enough (you don't have to leave it there - you can use it )
> 
> if you are working until you come over then get in touch with the Overseas Healthcare team at the DWP & see if you qualify for S1s - that will give you access to Spanish healthcare for up to 2.5 years depending on the level of NI contributions you have made


None of my money is going into a spanish bank account as of yet and they didnt say one word about that, so maybe its not as important as we think.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

carolleb said:


> None of my money is going into a spanish bank account as of yet and they didnt say one word about that, so maybe its not as important as we think.


yet again it's the different office different interpretation

you're the first I've heard of to not need the money going into a bank here

certainly my local office insists upon it


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*bank*

Well I promise you it was not even mentioned to me, I was going to open a bank acc once I got my residency but havent done so yet, its strange how these things happen really. this was at tor del mar and I was surprised but it was not discussed in any shape or form about me opening a spanish bank acc.


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

One rule for one and another rule for another, Springs to mind! Spanish authorities really don't know what they're doing. Half the time they make it up as they go along.. ridiculous really, but that's Spain...


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Spainish authorities seriously can't cope with all these new EU rules..lol . Do as baldilocks said foto copy original carry it with you and for photo ID to back it up your photo driving licence card or shrink passport page and Laminate, I use driving licence as ID and never had an issue


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*rules*

I will get it photocopied and carry my license card too, thank u for your advice.


----------

